

Debian package management, the Arch way - LaPingvino
https://github.com/LaPingvino/jogurto/

======
viraptor
So what's the point of this project? I mean does it provide anything more than
straight mapping "-S" -> "install", "-Su" -> "dist-upgrade", etc. ?

~~~
LaPingvino
What you see there is very early, I wrote that in a day, the point is to build
on it and provide more shortcuts for things that suck to do/type in Debian.
One thing I am planning to tackle on the long run is building packages, as in
creating an option to install efemeral packages like you can with the AUR in
Arch. Other than that, it's mostly a mapping with combined commands (`jogurto
-Syu aptitude` updates, then upgrades, then installs aptitude). See it as a
kind of alias file.

I wrote it because I love Arch package management, but I don't like the
fragility of it, found that out the hard way... I try to bring most of the
bliss over via this tool.

